# LEASH TRAINING HOW TO (LOL)



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Leash training is so easy a cat can do it. LOL Seriously, Rosie won't pull at all, she stops instantly when Josie got the leash and couldn't be called away. But she was not a happy camper. My grandchild is trying to tell Rosie that the cat doesn't really have her, but finally had to pick her up. Rosie would not budge.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

That picture of Rosie with Josie is hilarious.
I love the expression on Rosie's face! Your granddaughter is adorable.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok so now I know who the cute girl is!!!! The picture with Josie is too cute, so is your granddaughter.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a riot, Lucile! At least Kodi isn't the ONLY Hav whupped by a cat!:biggrin1:


----------

